# So Where Did The Stimulus Checks Money Go?



## fmdog44 (Aug 18, 2020)

08/18/2020: According to CNBC at 4 PM CST on the show Fast Money 70% went to investing in equities. That is good to know instead of hearing the majority of it went to buying junk.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 19, 2020)

ours went to st mary's childrens hospital where my wife volunteers .


----------



## katlupe (Aug 19, 2020)

Mine went to my debt that came with me when I moved from my house and separated from my husband.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2020)

Ours got our house painted. Took it all plus a bit more.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 19, 2020)

Mine is out there somewhere.

I hope that it's doing some good.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Mine is out there somewhere.
> 
> I hope that it's doing some good.


Oh I just LOVE that bottom picture!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)

Bought another tractor to help maintain the land..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2020)

Mine went to various charities, especially to help the poor and feed the hungry.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 20, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Mine went to various charities, especially to help the poor and feed the hungry.


Same here.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 20, 2020)

I'd been out of work so long that nearly all of mine went for rent and utility bills.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> 08/18/2020: According to CNBC at 4 PM CST on the show Fast Money 70% went to investing in equities. That is good to know instead of hearing the majority of it went to buying junk.


From my point of view? Investing it doesn't stimulate the economy.  Spending it does stimulate the economy.  That's the idea behind it.  When rich people hoard their money it's bad for the economy.  When poor people hoard their money it's worse. It was designed for the short term.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Ours got our house painted. Took it all plus a bit more.


That's the way to go.  Employ people.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 20, 2020)

Mine went to  a couple of unexpected bills, We needed a new dehumidifier for the basement and a couple of small medical bills. I do have a tiny stash for when,if ever, we go to the casino. I could go now but would be uncomfortable playing with a mask on. 
I don't need to play the slots that bad.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 20, 2020)

I ain't stupid, spent it all on alcohol, loose women and gambling-need more


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I ain't stupid, spent it all on alcohol, loose women and gambling-need more


2 out 3 ain't bad..


----------



## macgeek (Aug 20, 2020)

All this "free money" will bite us in the butt some time down the road.... in the form of Inflation. Nothing the government gives out is ever free.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 21, 2020)

macgeek said:


> All this "free money" will bite us in the butt some time down the road.... in the form of Inflation. Nothing the government gives out is ever free.


then plan and profit from inflation if you think that.  complaining about the dealer or the hand you are dealt never does any good . learning to play that hand accomplishes a lot more


----------



## Duster (Aug 23, 2020)

Ours went toward our bathroom remodel, which is almost finished. 
We spent it all and then some.  Spread the money around for supplies and fixtures.  It's already improved our lives and will make it easier for us to remain independent longer.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 24, 2020)

Put mine toward having the house painted and barn restained/sealed. It helped, but only covered a bit more than 1/4 of the cost.


----------

